# Sea France with C&CC...



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thrilled with the price .....15 March and return 14 June ....
£54.....
Dogs are saving up their pocket money though as almost the same for them!!!  
Very happy with the price though!! 
ps we actually phoned (find we have to usually where the dogs are concerned!) ....


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*You're back!*

Glad to see you on line again. Were you moving house? All OK?
Frantone


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

*seafrance*

GyspyRose, we have just booked with c&cc online a crossing 10/04/07 to 10/06/07 with 7mts m/h for £58.00, thats a very good deal.

Bob


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Frantone!! Hi there!! Yes, we finally moved after a lot of stress (our vendor pulled out as we were about to exchange contracts!!)  Decided to move out, not lose our buyers and live in the MH for 2 months!! :lol: 
Now happily settled in and off on our travels again.....back to Spain!! Thank you for asking!!


----------

